# Avellos Rise of the eagle Session 04



## Dumok (Apr 16, 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]Avellos: Rise of the eagle Session 04

Victory in the Goblin Tunnels!

Report Written by Artemis Claiger:

Spring 22, 4097

Squad members:

Aristide- Human (Marcusan) Ranger

Apprentice Artemis Claiger- Human (Marcusan) Sword Sorcerer

Gale Silvers: Human (Mestizo) Paladin of Mormuna

Initiate Ilya Wormwood: Human (Marcusan) Wizard

Moguru the Violent: Hobgoblin Warrior/Mercenary

Adept Lome Stone: Dwarven Priest of Kormujin [/FONT]*
  After the group had dispatched the six bandits, they decided to take the equipment that had been used by the men and put it to better use by donating it to the goblins within the tunnels. However, when they had arrived, they were surprised to see more than half a dozen bullwogs had been dispatched and left bloody upon the floor. Krig, the leader of the goblins, came out to greet them, quick to brag about the brilliant ambush that they had set in place with the lizard-men to execute a pincer attack on the frogmen. Gale had inquired about the frogmen, asking how they had gotten out, and it turned out that when the group had fled after their first (embarrassing) battle, they had left the secret door open. Luckily, no harm had been done and the bullwogs were taken care of.

The group then used the charmed human bandit to locate the leader of the invading group, dispatching him in a couple quick strikes and then looting his chambers. The bandit was off-put by how easily they had eliminated a man that appeared so strong. 

They then continued on with a purpose, seeking out the norkers. When they had arrived, Artemis suggested that the bandit should run in and draw their attention. When he refused, the group realized the bandit had lived out his purpose, and Moguru decided to take a swipe at the charmed bandit but missed. Gale then followed up and Artemis thereafter to finish the bandit off. 

The norkers were discovered and approached the group with intent to kill, but the adventurers sliced through their leader without much trouble. Artemis then diplomatically convinced the norkers to surrender, and with some help with Moguru's use of his higher caste privilege, they then brought the creatures to the goblins of the tunnels as slaves rather than kill them off. The goblins weren't terribly pleased, but took the gift in kind as they had the items that the human bandits had left behind. 

With little left to do, the group went off to dispatch the vultures, but the creatures flew off. Moguru managed to clip one with his bow, but didn't do much else. The group retreated back to the goblins, informing them that the tunnels had been cleared, as the mission had ordered (though some of it was done by the goblins themselves).

As they had completed their mission, the goblin leader handed Artemis a signet ring that would be used as a voucher of sorts for the reward. The Marcusan donned the ring and the group headed back to the Adventurer's guild. Upon arrival, they were greeted by their contact who had given them the mission, and Artemis handed the man the signet ring along with giving a recap of the mission. He had mentioned the eagle shaped emblem, the signet ring, the masterwork quality of all the bandits' items, and the group's decision to donate the masterwork great-sword of the bandit leader to the guild. They were then compensated for their work and were granted permission to sign the guild charter as full-fledged members. This came with its benefits, including discounted rent at the guild taverns among other benefits that would become available in time.


----------

